# Looking for the perfect CCW Holster



## lespaul327 (Oct 15, 2012)

hey i just got my CCW and havent even gotten my gun yet, lol but 2 more payments and its mine. I will be carrying a Glock 23 and plan on using 165gr Federal Hydra Shok rounds (any opinions on the ammo?)

anyways im looking for the perfect holster. which to me would be something like a kydex holster but with maybe a outside nylon lining for better comfort, anything like this exist? i really want to security of hearing an feeling my gun "click" into place without having to have a strap to go over it but i just cannot see a hard plastic being jammed up against your body for hours on in very comfortable. btw i do want a IWB band...any advice will be greatly appreciated for a new guy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There is no "perfect holster."
Further, anything I suggest to you would suit me, but not necessarily you.

It seems to me that what you are looking for is a Kydex inside-the-pants holster, but one with padding between the Kydex and your body.
That leads me to suggest that you look at the CrossBreed, and holsters by N82 ("Nate Squared").


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

lespaul327 said:


> &#8230; im looking for the perfect holster.


Sadly, it will never happen. There's a reason why most of us have a drawer full of holsters. Even if you have a great holster to start with, eventually your needs will change or you just get the itch for another one.

Check out Galco's line up. They should have something you like. Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Crossbreed leather and kydex hybrid design feels best to me. I make my own, though, or buy a similar DIY kit from Old Faithful Holsters, for a lot less money.

Nothing will ever be comfortable, over the course of a long, hot day, but if you are serious about arming yourself, you will get used to whichever is the least uncomfortable.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You can also try Cleveland holster....ugly, but useful....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And remember what Clint Smith says: The gun you carry "should be comforting, not comfortable."


----------

